# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Super riadas

## Madrugaor

Os pongo ésta del rio Nacimiento en la provincia de Almeria. Es de Septiembre de 1997.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Telita como bajaba la rambla...  :EEK!:

----------


## Madrugaor

Éste de la Rambla de Nogalte de hace unos días también impresiona.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Impresionante Madrugaor :EEK!: 

Como bajaba la rambla de Nogalte :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Madrugaor por los videos y por el nuevo tema que seguro tiene afluencia...y donde veremos los estragos del agua!!

----------


## REEGE

Yo aporto algo que igual habéis visto, es la rotura de una carretera en mi pueblo debido a que los ojos de un puente se obstruyeron y se hizo una presa que al final pudo con la carretera y la derribo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hace unos días, fue el Aniversario de esa espectacular riada que cayó en Alcalá de Guadaira hace unos años y que provocó dos fallecidos. Y que dejó esas espectaculares imágenes de los coches apretados en las calles. Os dejo el reportaje de Informe Semanal y algunos más:

----------


## sergi1907

Esta de Bilbao es de la que no se olvidan.

----------

